# And here we go!



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello all.....I know its been awhile since i have been an active member on the Forum......the last 8 months have been busy busy busy.........

So, we did it. The move to GA has started to pay off.......the Job is going well and we find our first home! 

We have been so incredibly blessed.....We scored 4 1/2 acres with an 8 year old house for a steal of a price......It sits between a 500 acre organic farm and a HUGE HUGE HUGE tree farm......behind us is another huge tract of land and on the other side of the road is the largest peach orchard in the county.....the house sits all the way back on the property and can not be seen from the road.
We are on a well and will soon be working toward generating our own electricity.......I also bought my first firearm.....Mossburg 500 12 gauge....Hopefully a gate will be going up before to long as well as fencing for animals.... 

I cant wait to start getting things in place!

I will be asking LOTS O questions.......


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome back and welcome to Georgia. :wave:


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Kudos on your housing selection. It sounds perfect.


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

oh and chk this out......not sure how it happened BUT, when you google map, yahoo map, or any other "map" our address.......It shows up "can not be found" THAT is killer..........


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Sounds like you have an awesome place! Congratulations!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, sounds like a rite fine place, enjoy!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats! :2thumb:

Nice to see you on the forum again :welcome: back ...Glad to hear things are working out! (Hard to find now- a- days) but I'm happy for you and can't wait to hear more.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Damn!!*

Has it really been 8 months ?????????????? hard to believe! seems like last week yawl were making the big jump!
Congrats! sounds like a great place to be!! deer like peaches ..hint hint...

How far if that gate gonna be from the house? might need to be thinking gate "AND" rifle!


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome and congrats on the score ya hit the jackpot i think. Sounds like ya have the makins of one fine place.


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks for the kind words everyone.....here is a few pics

Click on the link to view the album: Click here for album


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

Looking at the front of the house from the Left | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IMG_1098 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IMG_1100 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Looking at the House from the back Left | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Looking at the front of the house from the Left | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IMG_1098 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IMG_1100 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

ok im swriously about to loose it over these pictures


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

will you adopt us? we have skills....


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

can yall see the pics?


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

I can't see any of them but I thought it was my computer.


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

well i was trying to make it easy on yall.....here is the direct link

Our new house! - a set on Flickr


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

much better! Nice home, I bet that little cutie was your boss.


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

lol she definitely likes to think she is....


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations on buying your house! It looks like you've got a lot of work ahead of you.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Is this like The Emperor's New Clothes, because I don't see any pics?


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

Our new house! - a set on Flickr


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

can someone please delete my 30 unusable posts.........


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Is this like The Emperor's New Clothes, because I don't see any pics?


lol ... I thought it was my dial-up.


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

*Andi said:


> lol ... I thought it was my dial-up.


you have to click the title above the black boxes.....not sure what is going on


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Concerned_ Citizen said:


> you have to click the title above the black boxes.....not sure what is going on


I will have to check it out when I'm not on my dial-up ... but I'm sure they are GREAT!

Can't wait to see them.

Congrats ... again.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey ... the pictures came up ...

VERY NICE!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

OK. Now I see pics. Lovely.

Now a question. When I hover over the pics, it says "ststephen65". Would that be referring to:

Saint Stephen with a rose
In and out of the garden he goes
Country garden in the wind and the rain
Wherever he goes the people all complain...


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> OK. Now I see pics. Lovely.
> 
> Now a question. When I hover over the pics, it says "ststephen65". Would that be referring to:
> 
> ...


you nailed it on the head


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I considered posting the entire song but figured the first verse would get your attention if I was right. :beercheer: :2thumb: 

RIP Jerry.


----------



## SaskDame (Aug 27, 2010)

Glad I waited until there was no problem geting the pics to show.
They are great! Congrats.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Update please!!!!!!!!!!!

What you got going on ?????????


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

Update,,,hmmm lol.

Currently, we have 3 raised gardens going..... fairly small at 3' x 6'

At the present moment we are paying off debt which has me working about 10-20 hours overtime each week to do it.....

In the mean time, We are salvaging from Craigs List, friends from work, and people we know for what we can....
kinda amassing materials to use in later projects.....

I _COULD_ go out and buy a bunch of stuff brand new but Im kinda on the idea that part of being a prepper and a homesteader is making something from nothing or knowing how to get materials for next to nothing...teaching myself to think outside the box.....

So far we have been fairly successful

Some of the things we have been able to find

2 each 40' grade3 telephone pulls, never been in the ground - $100 for both

6 each 2'x4' pieces of really nice brand new safety glass....(possible covers for my solar panel project) - free

About 30 pieces of REALLY nice wooden fence posts (the corner sizes) - free

Truckload of assorted 2x4's 2x6's 2x8's plywood etc...

small amount of Tin for some sort of animal shlter.....or rain catchment.....

Planned future projects:

Alternate Water retrieval: 
Was thinking about solar but now thinking about this Water Pumps - Model 50L

Greenhouse: 
I have erected a LARGE carport frame that was given to me awhile ago and plan on covering it with greenhouse film....total cost to cover is going to be round $300.....

Pole Barn:
I hope to have a 20x40 as soon as possible to use as a shop.....waiting for materials to surface...

Solar and Hydrogen:
I have been wanting to get into solar power and hydrogen power......my first planned project is going to be using solar energy to create Hydrogen gas to distribute to our hot water heater and oven.....eventually will be converting as much of our house to run off of a separate Solar system.

Livestock:
We have a chkn coop planned for March...
soon to follow are goats and Pigs...

unfortunately it is off to a slower start then i had hoped but it will come together....hopefully before its to late

No major problems im happy to report as of YET....had to replace our well pressure tank...$350.00 but thats it so far......


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

Congratulations and enjoyed the pictures. You new home and land is beautiful.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the update! :congrat:

Now I feel like a slug ... lol 

You are doing a great job and it will all come together. :2thumb:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello Everyone! New to the Forums but not so new to Homesteading! Even though I don't know you, Im very happy for your steal of Stead! Sounds perfect, Best of luck with Electricity! There are so many forums and blogs on the net i'm sure we got everything you'll need! Once again CONGRATS and Hello!:wave:


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

*Planting season!*

Well we have started the planting season.....

10 raised beds ready to be planted...

12 blueberry bushes in and thriving

4 fig tree's in and thriving

2 apple tree's in and thriving

4 peach tree's in and struggling ( go figure we live in GA WTF? )

6 raspberry's ready to go in the ground....

6 blackberry bushes ate by puppy......

Huge seed order received....(to many to list)

Bamboo tree's coming soon....


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm putting in 2 apple trees- Liberty and Granny smith in March (already ordered) and have asked the family for cherry trees and mulberry trees for my birthday and mothers day. Next yr we'll add a cpl stanley plums.

Also putting in an asparagus patch. They'll just keep going and going and going, yearly like the energizer bunny- even tho they only produce in spring


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Concerned_ Citizen said:


> 6 blackberry bushes ate by puppy......


Been there :gaah:

Same thing happened to my first grape vines. Thanks for the update!:2thumb:


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

Centraltn said:


> I'm putting in 2 apple trees- Liberty and Granny smith in March (already ordered) and have asked the family for cherry trees and mulberry trees for my birthday and mothers day. Next yr we'll add a cpl stanley plums.
> 
> Also putting in an asparagus patch. They'll just keep going and going and going, yearly like the energizer bunny- even tho they only produce in spring


cherry and plum next year i think.......


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Concerned Citizen, somehow I missed this thread until now. That looks like a great setup you've got. I'm happy for you and your opportunity to raise your family in a rural setting.


----------

